

Building Android first could make it harder to raise money - a4agarwal
http://sachin.posterous.com/android-gap

======
pedalpete
This is another good reason to build web/mobile-web/phonegap first if your
product can be done (and almost everything can) with these technologies.

Not stirring the native/web pot, but web allows quicker iterations, no app
store approval proceses, etc. etc.

At an introduction, does every investor even want to install another app? Do
they install the app of every business that contacts them? I doubt it.

Lower the barrier to entry. I just built a demo app for a start-up who is
looking for investment, and we had both camera/photo and location services in
the browser without even needing phonegap. It's been viewed on iPhone, Android
on both phones and tablets.

